# Looking for music.



## Matt Taylor (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey, I'm Matt Taylor. I only recenly started listening to classical and symphonic music, and I was wondering, can you guys suggest some music to me that is evocative of the sea?


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Give Debussy's _La Mer_ and Sibelius's _The Oceanides_ a try


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

You could also try Vaughan Williams' 1st symphony and Britten's Four Sea Interludes.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Although it doesn't distinguish Sea Trout.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

The Sea and Sindbad's Ship - The first movement of Scheherazade by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Try Rimsky-Korsakov's opera, _Sadko_. The opera's different scenes have all to do with the sea, its "communities" and its gods in one way or another.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

jhar26 said:


>


That's a good trick! Invisible links!

(The 'reply' box quote shows them.)


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Mendelssohn's "Hebrides" overture, or "Fingal's Cave", as it's also called. Very stormy and salty!


----------



## Matt Taylor (Apr 23, 2011)

These all sound interesting. I'll definitely give them a look. Thanks.


----------

